# No sound after resume from suspend



## Juanitou (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi!

The built-in sound device of my old desktop works perfectly when FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE is freshly rebooted, but fails to work after a cycle of suspend/resume. I test it with: `cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp`.

Sound support is compiled into the kernel, ACPI suspend works with S3:

```
device sound
device snd_via8233

# sysctl hw.acpi
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
```

I have compared the following before and after resuming from suspend, there are no changes:

```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT8237> (play/rec) default

# dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <VIA VT8237> port 0xeb00-0xebff irq 22 at device 17.5 on pci0
pcm0: <VIA Technologies VIA1617A AC97 Codec>
pcm0: <VIA DXS Enabled: DXS 4 / SGD 1 / REC 1>

# sysctl dev.pcm
dev.pcm.0.%desc: VIA VT8237
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%location: slot=17 function=5 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.AC97
dev.pcm.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1106 device=0x3059 subvendor=0x1462 subdevice=0x0430 class=0x040100
dev.pcm.0.%parent: pci0
dev.pcm.0.eapd: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 4096
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.0.spdif_enabled: 0
dev.pcm.0.dxs_src: 0
dev.pcm.0.polling: 0
dev.pcm.0.wake: 0
```

I have no errors shown in /var/log/messages after resume.

Any clues? I've searched through the forum without success.

Thanks in advance!


----------

